
Silicon Valley Finds Trump’s Disruption Unwelcome - my_first_acct
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/02/technology/silicon-valley-finds-trumps-disruption-unwelcome.html
======
chillacy
Tech is less and less the everyman/underdog and becoming the establishment.
It's no surprise to me that it begins protecting itself and its interests. I
actually think it's not a case of entrepreneurs becoming greedy and protective
once they make it, but the flock of people from wall street and other "big
businesses" into tech.

------
tn13
Why are these political hit jobs being posted on HN ?

~~~
caminante
Hit job? Who's getting attacked? I didn't read it as such.

